# Help, I may be stuck...



## Brandonfw (19 Aug 2013)

Today, I have received an email from the recruiter with documents to fill out... For references, it says they have to have known me for 5 years.... Am I able to use references that are friends of the family? The references that I usually use have only known me for about 2 years now. It would be extremely hard to get a hold of any of my high school teachers because they either have retired, moved, or I had a bad reputation with them, it is summer vacation for them, let alone I no longer live in that province now. A company for my previous employer is no longer, as they have merged with another company, and I have no contact information for them now. Another employer, the managers and crew there no longer work there since I left... Am I screwed??

Any advice on this situation would be much appreciated.

-Brandon


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2013)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Today, I have received an email from the recruiter with documents to fill out... For references, it says they have to have known me for 5 years.... Am I able to use references that are friends of the family? The references that I usually use have only known me for about 2 years now. It would be extremely hard to get a hold of any of my high school teachers because they either have retired, moved, or I had a bad reputation with them, it is summer vacation for them, let alone I no longer live in that province now. A company for my previous employer is no longer, as they have merged with another company, and I have no contact information for them now. Another employer, the managers and crew there no longer work there since I left... Am I screwed??
> 
> Any advice on this situation would be much appreciated.
> 
> -Brandon



References can be anyone not immediately related to you........Are your friends of the family related to you?

You will be required to get all that information, so you will have to contact your former employer, or sign a Statutory Declaration explaining why you can not provide the information.


----------



## Brandonfw (19 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> References can be anyone not immediately related to you........Are your friends of the family related to you?
> 
> You will be required to get all that information, so you will have to contact your former employer, or sign a Statutory Declaration explaining why you can not provide the information.



No, there are not related to me, thank goodness I can use those as references then  

Is the Statutory Declaration a form they give me to sign, or is that something I must ask them to also email with?

-Brandon


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (20 Aug 2013)

I had similar issues, not to that extent but -

I called and asked if it were okay to use my best friend who has known me 17years, they informed me it was okay and i had a feeling it would be but best be on the safe side, don't want the paperwork coming back as it is a timely process for sure. Noone knows me better than him, other than my immediate family so it wasn't an issue.

goodluck!


----------



## Brandonfw (21 Aug 2013)

My recruiter said I can use friends as references long as they have known me for at least 5 years or longer. I receieved my documents Monday, tomorrow morning I am going into the CFRC to bring my documents in, and find out anymore information on questions if I have any. Just thought I would give an update 

-Brandon


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (21 Aug 2013)

thats great, goodluck!
is there MP training offered in Halifax or will you have to relocate to Moncton?


----------



## Brandonfw (21 Aug 2013)

I will have to go to Borden Ontario for MP training when I am done BMQ in Quebec if I get accepted to MP that is... A friend of mine is doing MP reserves right now here in Halifax, but I believe he had to go to Gagetown.


----------



## JorgSlice (21 Aug 2013)

AFAIK, MP QL3 is conducted only at the CFMPA in Borden.

Could be the Driver Wheeled course that he went to Gagetown for, as it is required before QL3 (or at least was).

Someone with more knowledge to clarify will hopefully come along.


----------

